# Here's an odd one for you!



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm looking for suggestions for a piece of equipment.

In a gym when doing lat pulldowns, you can anchor yourself to the seat by securing the pad above your legs so that when the weights increase, you are not lifted off the seat.

I train at home and although I have a lat pulldown attachment, there's no built in seat so I just use a weights bench.

What I'm looking for is something that I can use to "anchor" myself to the weights bench so that I'm not lifted off when I lift heavier weights. Short of tying myself to the bench with a rope - does anyone have any in-genius solutions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

strap a backpack on and stick some plates in it?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

good sturdy belt? I know it's only one step removed from tying yourself to the bench, but if it works...


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

have the same problem myself

i rest a 20 kg plate on my thighs for a bit of extra weight it does help a bit


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

chilli said:


> good sturdy belt? I know it's only one step removed from tying yourself to the bench, but if it works...


thats an idea

reps


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

get your girlfriend to straddle you


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I have a lat pull at home . I find it far easier to move the bench out the way and do them from a kneeling position . Totally impossible on the bench


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

You could always get a chin bar:whistling:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

I always though using your knees is cheating , your only using half your body doing it that way

And no dipping while pulling!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Pack some more serious mass on the quads...that works


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Cheers guys. I'll give the back-pack and plate on the knees methods and see which works best, failing that the wife straddling option sounds pretty good


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Eat more food gain more weight simples!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

pea head said:


> Pack some more serious mass on the quads...that works


Haha.

What I do is use a diving belt with lead weights(20kg) which I also use for dips, pull ups and lunges. I sometimes use it for squats if I want to keep some of the weight off my shoulders.


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

A narly chain or two would look best round the neck. Then you can use them for bench and dips too


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

a rachet strap the things they use to hold cargo down on lorries


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

hometrainer said:


> a rachet strap the things they use to hold cargo down on lorries


Yeah I saw these in B&Q the other day and wondered if they'd work.


----------

